# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  skin از اول تا آخر

## amir_en

سلام 
من چیزی در مورد skin نمیدونم میشه راهنماییم کنید
چطوری ایجاد میشه.
چطوری میشه به برنامه اضافش کرد.
...و همه چیز در مورد آن.
دوستان اگه اطلاعاتی در اینمورد میدونن لطفا کمکم کنند
.
.
تو سایت سرچ زدم اطلاعات زیادی بود ولی کامل نیست

----------


## adib202

میتونی از ocx یا همون activex استفاده کنی
این ocx رو روی فرم قرار بده تا  اسکین فرم تغییر کنه

----------


## ali-software

سلام.اسکین پوسته ی نرم افزار هست مثل مدیا پلیر که اسکین های مختلفی داره.می تونی به وسیله ی اکتیواس یا فایل هایی با پسوند skn رو به نرم افزارت اضافه کنی.

----------


## amir_en

ممنون بچه ها
من skin نمیخوام . کار کردن باهاشون رو بلد نیستم
مثلا کاربر چطوری میتونه اونرو در هنگام اجرای برنامه تغییر بده؟
یا کدی رو که تو قسمت Form_Initialize مینویسم چی هستش؟
چطوری active میشه و....

----------


## HjSoft

> یا کدی رو که تو قسمت Form_Initialize مینویسم چی هستش؟


مربوط به Load اسكين شما ميشه .
مثلا کاربر چطوری میتونه اونرو در هنگام اجرای برنامه تغییر بده؟
خيلي سادست ، مثلا اگر شما از يك ابزار SkinCrafter ميدونيد كه ميشه به راحتي آدرس داد تا اسكين دوباره اعمال بشه.

----------


## shahzadeh_jadid

میشه یه نمونه بذارین :لبخند گشاده!: 
فرض کنیم لیست تمامی skin ها توی combo باشه

----------


## adib202

> میتونی از ocx یا همون activex استفاده کنی
> این ocx رو روی فرم قرار بده تا اسکین فرم تغییر کنه


این ocx خودش توی هر فرمی قابلیت تغییر پوسته رو هم داره. :بامزه:

----------


## amir_en

ببین من میخوام از skin های دیگه استفاده کنم با پسوند skf یا skn  :قلب:

----------


## HjSoft

بايد از SkinCrafter استفاده كنيد . خودش تا دلتون بخاد Sample داره .

----------


## amir_en

ممنون از راهنماییتون
من فقط میخوام چگونگی استفاده از آنها رو تو فرمم بدونم :اشتباه:

----------


## saman9999

> ممنون از راهنماییتون
> من فقط میخوام چگونگی استفاده از آنها رو تو فرمم بدونم



اول فايل dll مربوط به skincraffer از Refrences مياريد و سپس کد زير 


Private skin As New SKINCRAFTERLib.SCSkin2
Private Sub Form_Initialize()

skin.InitLicenKeys "SKINCRAFTER", "SKINCRAFTER.COM", "support@skincrafter.com", "DEMOSKINCRAFTERLICENCE"
skin.DefineLanguage 2
skin.InitDecoration 1

End Sub

Private Sub Form_Load()
skin.LoadSkinFromFile App.Path & "\Skin\vista_style.skf"
skin.ApplySkin
End Sub

که بجای vistya_slye ميتونيد skin های ديگه قرار بديد

----------


## amir_en

> اول فايل dll مربوط به skincraffer از Refrences مياريد و سپس کد زير 
> 
> 
> Private skin As New SKINCRAFTERLib.SCSkin2
> Private Sub Form_Initialize()
> 
> skin.InitLicenKeys "SKINCRAFTER", "SKINCRAFTER.COM", "support@skincrafter.com", "DEMOSKINCRAFTERLICENCE"
> skin.DefineLanguage 2
> skin.InitDecoration 1
> ...


 

به خط اول Form_Initialize  گیر میده
مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## saman9999

> به خط اول Form_Initialize  گیر میده
> مشکل کجاست؟



dll مربوط به سکين از refrensec از قسمت browse  لود کنيد

----------


## amir_en

> dll مربوط به سکين از refrensec از قسمت browse لود کنيد


 
این کارها انجام شد
ولی فایده نداشت
یکی کمک کنه :گریه: ....

----------


## butterfly8528

دوست عزیز مشکل از dll مورد استفادت هست !

از Dll زیر استفاده کن . اگه یک بار رجیستر بشه مشکلی نخواهد داشت .

----------


## amir_en

ممنون از کمکتون
میشه کاری کرد که کاربر بتونه از طریق کادر open....comon dialog یه skin دلخواه برای برنامه انتخاب کنه
تو نوشتن کدش مشکل دارم :اشتباه:

----------


## amir_en

یکی کمک کنه plz
چطپری میتونم از طریق کادر open ، اسکین رو اعمال کنم

----------


## saman9999

> یکی کمک کنه plz
> چطپری میتونم از طریق کادر open ، اسکین رو اعمال کنم


از اون طريق نميادونم اما از کمبو باکس ميدونم اگه خواستی بگو

----------


## butterfly8528

> ممنون از کمکتون
> میشه کاری کرد که کاربر بتونه از طریق کادر open....comon dialog یه skin دلخواه برای برنامه انتخاب کنه
> تو نوشتن کدش مشکل دارم


سلام دوست عزیز .

 چرا نمیشه .

واست نوشتمش و پروژه رو ضمیمه کردم .

----------


## amir_en

وقتی فایل اسکین رو لود میکنم ابزار line رو نمایش نمیده
کسی این ابزار رو داره :قلب:

----------


## amir_en

راستی این label که ضمیمه شده به بانک اطلاعاتی وصل نمیشه
کسی label نداره که تمام این خصوصیات رو داشته باشه(هم به بانک اطلاعاتی وصل بشه هم موقع لود اسکین اونرو نمایش بده) :قلب:

----------


## SilverLearn

سلام شما براي تغيير و اعمال اسكين بايد در form_load اين كد رو وارد كنيد ا اسكين اكتيو بشه 
skin1.ApplySkin Me.hwnd

خوب الان با يك تغيير كوچولو مي توني كاري بكني كه كاربر خودش اسكين رو عوض بكنه
براي راهنمايي هم اينو بگم كه مثلا تو يه فولدر پر اسكين داري(*.skn) ميتوني با استفاده از يه حلقه كاري كني كه با هر بار كليك روي يه كامند اسكين فورم عوض بشه براي راحتي كارت هم مي توني اسم فايل اسكين هاتو هم از شماره 1 بدي تا مثلا 6 بعد با شمارنده اي كه ميزاري با هر بار كليك كاربر اسكين عوض مي شه به همين راحتي 
يكم روش فكر كن اگه بلد نشدي بگو تا برات سورسشو بزارم

----------


## saman9999

> سلام شما براي تغيير و اعمال اسكين بايد در form_load اين كد رو وارد كنيد ا اسكين اكتيو بشه 
> skin1.ApplySkin Me.hwnd
> 
> خوب الان با يك تغيير كوچولو مي توني كاري بكني كه كاربر خودش اسكين رو عوض بكنه
> براي راهنمايي هم اينو بگم كه مثلا تو يه فولدر پر اسكين داري(*.skn) ميتوني با استفاده از يه حلقه كاري كني كه با هر بار كليك روي يه كامند اسكين فورم عوض بشه براي راحتي كارت هم مي توني اسم فايل اسكين هاتو هم از شماره 1 بدي تا مثلا 6 بعد با شمارنده اي كه ميزاري با هر بار كليك كاربر اسكين عوض مي شه به همين راحتي 
> يكم روش فكر كن اگه بلد نشدي بگو تا برات سورسشو بزارم


اين روش که گفتيد ماله activeskin الان اينجا فکر کنم در مورد skincraffer بحث ميشه

----------


## amir_en

ممنون از لطفتون ولی من مشکلم حل شده
فقط تنها ایرادی دارم اینه که من مثلا یه اسکین دلخواه به برنامه اضافه کردم
حالا میخوام کاری کنم که اگه من برنامه رو بستم دوباره اجرا کردم همون اسکین اجرا بشه :متفکر: 
میشه کمک کنید کدشو بنویسم

----------


## saman9999

> ممنون از لطفتون ولی من مشکلم حل شده
> فقط تنها ایرادی دارم اینه که من مثلا یه اسکین دلخواه به برنامه اضافه کردم
> حالا میخوام کاری کنم که اگه من برنامه رو بستم دوباره اجرا کردم همون اسکین اجرا بشه
> میشه کمک کنید کدشو بنویسم


خوب شما هر دفعه که برنامرو run کنيد اجرا ميشه ديگه

----------


## amir_en

اجرا نمیشه
امتحان کردم :ناراحت:

----------


## saman9999

> اجرا نمیشه
> امتحان کردم


شما پوروژرو save کنيد دورست ميشه نميفهمم مشکلتون کجاست

----------


## amir_en

من مشکلم رو با SaveSetting و getSetting حل کردم
ممنون :چشمک:

----------


## omidsha

سلام
من با SkinCrafter مشکل دارم
من ازش تو vb6 استفاده می کنم اما وقتی تکس بوکس رو در حالت تایپ از راست قرار می دم .تکس بوکس مشکل دار می شه
اگه کسی می دونه دلیلش چیه راهنمایی کنه
ممنون

----------


## butterfly8528

بهتره اصلا از این ابزار های ضعیف و مشکل دار استفاده نکنید !

----------


## omidsha

> بهتره اصلا از این ابزار های ضعیف و مشکل دار استفاده نکنید !


سلام دوست گرامی
اما این هم با عقل جور در نمیاد که واسه هر برنامه ای که می خوام بنویسم بشینم اسکین بنویسم این در حالیست که می شه از رو اینترنت دانلود کرد
در ضمن این ابزار ضعیف نیست برای کاربرد زبان فارسی طراحی نشده
اگه ابزار خوب و قوی داری لینک بزار تا ما و دوستان استفاده کنند.

----------


## saam_2371369

سلام اول از همه OCX  تو فرمت Add كن بعد اين كدارو تو فرم   Paste
پيروز باشي <> >< <>
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '''''''''''''
Private Sub Command1_Click()
Skinner1.Skin = skBlueSkin
End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()
Skinner1.Skin = skSquarePlainSkin
End Sub

Private Sub Command3_Click()
Skinner1.Skin = skGreenSkin
End Sub

Private Sub Command4_Click()
Skinner1.Skin = skRedSkin
End Sub

Private Sub Command5_Click()
Skinner1.Skin = skSquareBlueSkin
End Sub

Private Sub Form_Load()


Me.WindowState = 2
Command1.Caption = "Skin 1"
Command2.Caption = "Skin 2"
Command3.Caption = "Skin 3"
Command4.Caption = "Skin 4"
Command5.Caption = "Skin 5"
End Sub

----------


## butterfly8528

> سلام دوست گرامی
> اما این هم با عقل جور در نمیاد که واسه هر برنامه ای که می خوام بنویسم بشینم اسکین بنویسم این در حالیست که می شه از رو اینترنت دانلود کرد
> در ضمن این ابزار ضعیف نیست برای کاربرد زبان فارسی طراحی نشده
> اگه ابزار خوب و قوی داری لینک بزار تا ما و دوستان استفاده کنند.


به نظر من بهتر از اسکین فریمورک استفاده کنید . 

حتما این تاپیک رو مطالعه کنید .

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=187072

موفق باشید .

----------


## butterfly8528

> سلام اول از همه OCX تو فرمت Add كن بعد اين كدارو تو فرم Paste
> پيروز باشي <> >< <>


ببخشید کدوم ocx ? من که چیزی نمیبینم !

----------


## vahid_khasal

شما مي تونيد از اين ابزار هم استفاده كنيد خيلي خوبه

----------


## baharan.24

سلام نصب كامل skin در VB6.هيچي بلد نيستم.از ب بسم ا... تا آخر
مر30

----------

